# .
> ,  ,     ?


  -     ?
    ?
    1, -     ( ,  - ),    .   , ,  .     Exel,     1 ,         ,           ,       ,       .

      ,   :
"   " -   1
"   ()  "
-   1
"" -    
- -   Tera Bills
-    " ",     --

-  ?       ,  ..  . ,   -     ....

----------


## zas77

> ,  ..  . ,   - ,    ....


    :

1.	*:  λ*    1: 7.7. ,  $200,  http://btsoft.ru/katalog/search.php?search_firma=14

2.	*:  *    1: 7.7,  $240, www.vdgb.ru,    http://btsoft.ru/katalog/?id_tovar=60

3.	 *     7.7*      1:. http://1ab.ru/solution.php?id=159

,    ,       . 

  ,     . -       , -         :Wow:       ,   1

----------


## Lisaya

,      -  . ,

----------


## Nataly

":  ".     1:.  .      .  7500 .
      "+ ". :Stick Out Tongue: 
    .

----------


## zas77

> ":  "


  ,     -.      ?

----------

> -     ?


!!!
     . , ,      ,   ,   . 



> 1, -     ( ,  - ),    .   , ,  .     Exel,     1 ,         ,           ,       ,       .
> 
>       ,   :
> "   " -   1
> "   ()  "
> -   1


     "  ".    (http://www.gkhsoft.ru/),    ,          1  . 
 "  "     .     -      . 
http://www.vesuchet.ru/solutions/1c/

----------

> ,          1  .


  :Wink: ...   "-:   "  ...(http://www.supermb.ru/effect2.php)

----------


## Infocraft

, Nataly!   :Smilie: 

zas77 -   www.gkhsoft.ru -    

  -         -     \.      ,    1.     ,   .. - , , .
www.gkhsoft.ru,     :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

,    ? 4 ,  4    1  ?     1?

----------


## . .

http://www.vesuchet.ru/solutions/1c/3.html   .      ,  ,  .   ,   ,     1: .     ,      1,    Excel    .

----------


## Nataly

> ...    (http://www.gkhsoft.ru/),    ,          1  . 
>  "  "     .     -      . 
> http://www.vesuchet.ru/solutions/1c/


  .     .
    "+",     .       .

----------


## zas77

> zas77 -   www.gkhsoft.ru -


.    .

----------

". ."  "  "   . 
-,  (    )   ,  ,   -         (  ).
- - .   .  .       -  .     -         ,         .
-.    ,   ,    -                 .
   -       ,  .     -     - .

     -     -    "   "  .
     -     .    ,   .
       . .  .         (   -,  ),         .       .         -           .

     ,    -   .    .       -     -  - ,    1  .

        -                     .

      -    ,  1           . 
    -    ( )         -      .        ,         .
             - .           -       .
    -  -   (   )    .

    - .

----------


## zas77

,    :Smilie: , 
, **  :yes: 
          . ,    ,   ,   ,    - .

----------


## BorisG

*zas77*,    . 
             .

----------


## zas77

> 


.



> 


     .   ,         . 
   ,       ,    . ,      .
,        : ", , ...,     _xxx@xxx.ru_" :Wow: 

     ?

----------


## Lisaya

*BorisG*,   ,   :yes: 
    .     :  ,      :   ,  ,      .

  ,     ,  50  , ,      .

----------


## zas77

> *BorisG*,


, !  ,      :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ,


  .                  . ,       ...



> .


   ?     - ?  :Frown:  



> 


   .        1,    :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> **


.     .     :yes: ,     .
           . 
  ,     ,   ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

1 .       .    ,  .    ,  ,   1:     .

----------


## BorisG

> 1 ...  ,  , ...     .


*m'm*,      .  :Frown:   ,         1 (     ),    ,     ,     .   , ,     ,    ""      ,    ,    .      .
**  .

----------


## Lisaya

.  ,

----------


## Nataly

> ...  ,


    - ?

----------

:

  -  ,    ,         .
http://www.terasoft.ru/ru/pages/bills.phtml
.
  .
.


""    
http://www.dic.ru/newsite/_prod/otra...?menu=products

----------


## Lisaya

,   1

----------


## VSS

.               -.   ,     .
     2     .    .
               -       .

----------


## Infocraft

-   ,        .        .

----------


## zas77

> 


  .   . ,     -        ,      . 
                     .
*
VSS*.
        -  .

----------


## Lisaya

> .
> __________________

----------


## Infocraft

> 


,  , ?    ?

----------


## Lisaya

.,       ,    ,      ,     . 3     7,      ,, ,  , , , (   - )      .   ,    .

----------


## Infocraft

> .


      ""    :Smilie: .       .       ,       ,     ( 150-200 ),     , ,       ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

?           ,    ?    ,    ,   ,    ?       (  )  - .   ,      .
      .

----------


## Infocraft

"  ".   ,    (,  ,  ,  ,    ..).   .            -. ,      .
  -       ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> -       ,    .
> __________________


  .    .

----------


## VSS

> -  .


 -      (, , ,  ,   ..),  -         ( , ,  , , ,   ..)    ,   . 
     :
	      ;
	    ;
	       ;
	   (    ,  );
	       (   , , , );
	       ;
	 , -  ..    -  ;
	     ;
	 (     : ,  ,  ,  , )             
	      ( )      ( ,  ,      );
	        .
                  (    ).

 -    ,         .

----------


## zas77

> -      (, , ,  ,   ..)


 ,    ?    ?

*on-line*?

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## VSS

> ,    ?    ?
> 
> *on-line*?


                (  18%):
 :  5000/ 10000/  15000/ 20000/ ..
  :   2180./2834./3684./4790.
 ()

 : 800./1040./1352./1758.    ()

 :	 	 	 
  	      0,39.  1 
  	      0,23.  1 



	                                 0,32.  1 

      (2 ).
   .   -     (  ,  ,  ,    ..)?

www.vazs.ru
    : , , .  ..

----------


## VSS

> ?


  .      30  (,   ).
  -    .         ,          .     .

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## VSS

> 


     :
-  
-  (  )
- - (  )
-   
-   
-    
-  
-     ( ,    )
-   
-   
-    
- 
 .. (  30)

,   ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> -  (  )
> - - (  )


   ?

----------


## VSS

> ?


 -    ,       (     )   -.

----------


## Lisaya

:  ,  , -.

----------


## Lisaya

.  :          .  ,        ?     ?

----------


## VSS

> :  ,  , -.


      .  , ,    ..

----------


## zas77

> www.vazs.ru
>     : , , .  ..


 . ,    .  , ,     .

" ,   ?"

----------


## VSS

> .  :          .  ,        ?     ?


        .    :
1.               (  )   .   - 140  .     ,   .   -       ( , Oracle, Delphi).         .   -           ,         ,   ,       .          ,     .
2.   ( -)     .        - ,     ,    ,     ,       .         -  ,    ,        (        )   ,       ,   ,    ..    -   . 
3.   ,     ,  .       .                  .        .

     .     .    , ,   ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,    ..


        .,   ,     ,

----------


## VSS

> . ,    .  , ,     .
> 
> " ,   ?"


,     .    ,      .      .       .   ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

.          ,

----------


## zas77

> .


  ,     .

----------


## VSS

> .,   ,     ,


    ""  .   -     .        .      ,     .   ,        .   ,          ,    ..
:       (  ),     ()    ,         
 ,          .

----------

> ,        .


  ( )    ,  Exsel`,  ,   ,       . ( 1). 
        ,    ,      .

----------

,       .  ,   ,     ,      :  (    )  "  " (   .     ,    - ,   ).

----------

?

----------


## Infocraft

> ?


,  ,    .   -  .     () -  .  ,        ,        .

----------

,   -     :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ,   -


 Radmin  2    850 .       ... (..   )
 :Frown:   :Wink:   . 
    ?    ?

----------


## zas77

** 
     ?  , ,      .
  ,   :   ,    1:7.7 . ,  , .
  - , .

----------


## Nataly

> ?           ,    ?    ,    ,   ,    ?       (  )  - .   ,      .
>       .


    (364 ).     ( ), %   ,   850   .
   ()  7500, (   9500)   12000, +  .      ,        7,5  .   . 
       (   ).          (  ,   ).

----------


## Infocraft

> ,   :   ,    1:7.7 . ,  , .
>   - , .


      .   1:7.7  ,  .

----------

,     1 (),         ?
    - 2 ,           ,    .?  ?

----------

> - 2 ,           ,    .?  ?


  "  " ( )+ 1- ,      . . .      ,     .    2      . 
,      .

----------


## Nataly

> ,     1 (),         ?
>     - 2 ,           ,    .?  ?


 ""        (    )   .          .

----------


## MTs

.
     - ?
 :     :     ?
   1   ?  ""  ""?
       . ,  86    ?

----------


## stas

,  ,             . 

          ,   ,      -   .

----------


## BorisG

,            ...   ,    ,    ...  ,    ...   :Frown: 
  ... ,  ,   ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## MTs

*BorisG*,   .      ,   .

----------


## Vits4

` .
     ,    . ,         :Smilie: 

 :      ( )   :Wink:  ,    ,          "-".          .
  ,       - ,   (    " ").

    ,   -      .

-----------------------------------------

 , .

----------


## MTs

*stas*,    :      ?

----------


## zas77

> *stas*,    :      ?


  ,      .  , ,   (     ),        .    ,     .      1.

----------


## gall

"     ,    ,      . :-(  
     "",      /   (   ). , .   .   ,  .   . ,  .  .

----------

.

   :
,  ,   ?    ? 
  ,    ,           ,   ? 
    :  86     ,    ,      ?

----------


## stas

> :      ?


,   :Smilie:

----------


## Vits4

> .
> 
>    :
> ,  ,   ?    ? 
>   ,    ,           ,   ? 
>     :  86     ,    ,      ?


 -     ,    .      -  .

----------

.             ,  ,   ,  .        1-,    ,  -  10 ,  WWW.bonusMe.ru

----------


## zas77

> -  10 ,  WWW.bonusMe.ru


   ?
   .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ,   ,


  , .     :     ,     ,  ,    ,       ,,   ., ,,  ,     .  ,        .   .

----------


## zas77

> 


    , ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vits4

,      :Smilie: 

 - "-"   .   ,  ,       ,     (BDEInst).

http://www.tb-progress.ru/download.php

----------


## br

piterpen2000@mail.ru

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## zas77

> piterpen2000@mail.ru


  , -?   - 1:.6.0.  ,  !  :yes:

----------

,      1.
    ,    !
         .
   -     ,        !
http://domoved-soft.narod.ru -      .   .

----------


## zas77

> -     ,        !


  . 
      : 
   ,      ""  :quest: 

 ,       .  -   -.  ?

----------


## BorisG

,     ?
     .

----------


## zas77

> .


-   .     :Wow:  
  .    ,    .    ,     ?  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!                "" www.lps.ru  (495)903-9474.  500 ,   .   , !

----------


## zas77

> "" www.lps.ru


     ?

----------


## Yugen

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=132460

----------


## IBC

"".   .     600 ,,.

----------


## artem_spb

3.0   " ".   ,   .

----------


## zas77

> 


            ? 
     ""? 
        ? 
  ,               .

----------


## 7272

Accesse

----------


## zas77

> Accesse


 .
     . , ,  "  "" (   )? 
    ( ) ?
  ?

----------


## 7272

" " -         ,   ,  ,      .
    , ,  (),            ,    1 8.0  ,     .

----------


## 7272

> Accesse
> __________________


  ,  "",    .

----------

( )    .              ,   ,     ,       ,      -      .
     : 
  1986 . ,         .            . ,            .     3.45 /..   36.6 ..   126.27 .  .                 .  . , .
 1993  2000 .   .           ,       .        .  2               .   3   287 + 128 + 323 .   -  4   .        - ,        7,   ,      .
   ()       .   ,     ,     .     .    ,  .  ,     -    -       .     .     ()    .

----------


## zas77

> . 
>     ()


    ,   ,     (.. 1,   ).

,      ,       . 
1)  ,    ? 
2) ..  ,          ? 
3)           ? ,       ""   30 .  .

----------


## 7272

1     ,     60    ,    ,   ,      ,      .

----------


## K.

.

    (   ).  :
-          +  
-"",     
-   -       
-     ()
-         
-         -   ,  ,     (    - 2%  ,  3-3,5%  )
-    1%   
      , ,        .

----------


## K.

> ,      ,       . 
> 1)  ,    ? 
> 2) ..  ,          ? 
> 3)           ? ,       ""   30 .  .


   (   )  4 .    .   10 .  -  , ,  .   2%.     .    80   800 .+ . ,         10  .

----------


## Lisaya

* K.*,  ,

----------

,     .     ,         -      -           .         .    ,   . 
  .     ( )     ,         (   / ).      .               ,    ,      . ,       ,    ,     ,   .. -   . ,    ,          ,     ,    ,  .     .   ,    - ,   "   ".  ,  ,      .        ,  ,      .
    12000 .   +   ( -   ,    -   ).    199.   ,         ,     .                 -.         ,       -  .

----------

:



4, 3  2007 .

    ? 
    ,              .          .       ,       .          .

           .        .  ,           ,      ,    ,    ,  , ,        .        ,                        .     ,    3-    ,  ,           .  

       ?  

    - ,        (),      .  

        ,         . ,    ,        ,  .  

 ,      (  ,  ,  - ).     ,              .        ,             .  

     ?  

 .         .  

  ,      ,               .           ?  

  ,      29  2003 .  617-,         ,     ,                         .  

  ,    1996       9  1996 .  576/1-,   ,          .                ,       .  

 ,  ,       - ,   ,    ,         ,  
     ,        :  

1.  (   ).  
2.   .  
3.      /       .  
4.   .  
5.   (     .    ,  ).  
6.       .  
7.      /   .  
8.     (     ).  
9.        . .  
10.     /          /             
11.    .  /.  
     .  


-

----------

.     - .    :-(    ( ,      .          ) .     .
   -   :Smilie: .         -  .     .
1     -      ( )

----------


## zas77

> (   )  4 .


,    ,    ,  ..   . ,     "__" -   __   :Wow:  
*m'm*       ,   .

----------


## zas77

> ?  
> 
>  .       **


  :Wink:   :yes: 

 ,

----------


## zas77

> ""...


,  ""       ,  "".

      ,     .  :Frown:

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------

> ,  ""       ,  "".
> 
>       ,     .


  ,        ?   -       -     0.      .
   -   .    -    ,     (.           -  .    ) 16 .      -  -   :Smilie:  -

----------


## Yugen

> .     - .    :-(    ( ,      .          ) .     .


1)  ,      .       ,     ,  ,   .        : " ", ""  " ".
2)    ,    .     : "".
3)     : "  "
4)        .        ,     .
    .

----------

> 1)  ,      .       ,     ,  ,   .        : " ", ""  " ".
> 2)    ,    .     : "".
> 3)     : "  "
> 4)        .        ,     .
>     .


 
        .
       .   ,                -         .      1 ( ,,  ,)  .
 :Smilie: .        (  ,   ).
   .     ,        .    .    ,       -         .     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 ,      , ""

----------


## 7272

> ,      , ""


 ,     .         ,           .     ,         .             .   "  " ()     " ".

----------

> ,      , ""


 
       .(     .  ,    ).    -           .   -      ( ""   )

  !

----------


## Evgeniya

,              ?     ,   ,   ?

----------

-    (  386 )

      .
      90- ...  ,, ...   .  ,  ,     ""   

 !!!

,     ,       ?

----------


## 7272

,    ,     .

----------



----------

> "  " ()     " ".


      ""?

----------


## 7272

,    ""   .

----------

*7272*,     ?  :Embarrassment: 
  , ..  ""    . .  .    1?

----------

,   ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

.    ,     1,      .     .
         ,  .  -    .       ,       .

----------


## zas77

> ""    . .  .    1?


 ,           . ..  ,    . 
         :    4  (),       .

      ,

----------

*zas77*,     ,     (.., ),    .

----------

*7272*, .

----------


## zas77

> ,     (.., ),


-,  ,       , ..    .        (..  ).            .

    .

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,

----------

> ,           . ..  ,    . 
>          :    4  (),       .
> 
>       ,


  :Frown:  .    ,   -    ,    ,     .          (  "  "   ).      " "      ...

----------

> ,   ,


    ,    1,     , - .  ,         .            (   )     100  - ,      . -  .
  -       -    ""    :Smilie:

----------

> -,  ,       , ..    .        (..  ).            .
> 
>     .


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:    .   -     ...      -   ,     .  ,   -

----------


## 7272

,   ,     .        ,   .         ,    ,      .               .

----------


## zas77

> 


   .
,   ,      .               .
 , ,    ,    .    ,      , ..    .

----------

**,      1   :yes: 
        ,  ..     ,      .
   ,         .   .
    .

----------


## 7272

,  ,          ,         ,         8 ,    .    -   .          ,    " "     ,    .
   .

----------

*7272*,

----------

> .
> ,   ,      .               .
>  , ,    ,    .    ,      , ..    .


   99.   ( 5 ) """   .   .       ,     .  .     -   (  3    )  .     .    .    -         :Smilie:   -             -           :Smilie:  

   ""     .      :yes:  .           .  ,           .

----------

> **,      1  
>         ,  ..     ,      .
>    ,         .   .
>     .


        -   .  .     .        (  ) -         "..         ...." -      .                 -    :Smilie:  .   . "".        .    , ,  .

----------

> .
> ,   ,      .               .
>  , ,    ,    .    ,      , ..    .


  ,        :yes:

----------

**,    ,           ,   -   :Frown: .   .
:       :Cool:

----------

:Smilie:  

ibc@lps.ru
     .   



p/s     -

----------


## 7272

,     ,    http://www.gradochet.ru/gradochet/products/

----------

2000.  (  ,    ). ,   90- .  100.000   ..

----------


## mr.Rabit

> 2000.  (  ,    ). ,   90- .  100.000   ..


    ,           .        ,       ,     .
   ,         .         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ,    :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

  -    IBM    .   ,   ,    ,,   . -         -

  - ( "",   )  :Vista

     ,

----------


## Alisa55

()   ?

----------


## Evgeniya

-:  ?

----------

> ()   ?


.

 .     .         .  -   :Frown:  .      .   (  ..) -  ...    - ...  ...     .   -  ..  . ,   -  .  ,           ...  ,  .  ( )...     2000 , ,   ...    ,   - .        :Frown:  .         -   ...  ...     ...

----------

...  .  .    ...          ,   ...

----------


## 7272

?

----------

( ""  sql)

     - " "-   ,     .  &     .     2005 ,.     .      `    ,        .

----------

> ?


    ?

----------


## 7272

.
       ,  " "  ,    ,   ,       ,     , .
                   ,  .

----------


## Alisa55

> ( ""  sql)


    , .

----------

http://www.lps.ru/products.htm

----------

7272,
 :yes:

----------


## Petyam

.      20  ( )
      .      :               (          ).   ,   (1958 )   3 000 000    ,, ,   .       .      .  , ,  .        . .         .  ,               .
        ( 7 000 /)         .

        . 
1.        (..             .)
2.    
3.         
      .

              .

----------


## Yugen

.   - .
                .        ,      . 
              ,        ,      .      ,         (      ,           ).               .
            -     :Smilie:  -     .  ...  ,           .
                   . :       ,          .
            ,   ,                     .        -  .    :          ,       ,     ,   () -  ,       .
     "  "        ,  ,  ,    ,         ,              .        .    :           ,   .      450       .

----------

.    ... ( :Frown:  )     .  ,    (  )

----------


## Yugen

> .    ... ( )     .  ,    (  )


 http://www.dic.ru/dealers/         15  .    .   ,   .       ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

:Stick Out Tongue:  


> .        ,      .


f       "  "

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  



> .   - .
>                 .        ,      . 
>         .


...    ""

----------


## Yugen

.   Petyam     . 
  ...                .       16 ,        .    .    .             70-        (         )        .   .
          ,         .           .

----------

,           



> .   Petyam     . 
>   ...                .       16 ,        .    .    .             70-        (         )        .   .
>           ,         .           .


 :Frown:  ??

----------


## Yugen

> ,           
> 
>  ??


  -  .

----------

,

----------


## bigmag

1  7.7,    Excel,      Excel  1,        .
    ,  60 ,          .        ,  ....
       .....!!!

     1 7.7  ,    ....

----------


## bigmag

...   ,      + ...

----------


## Lisaya

http://gkh.avbn.ru/jkh_archive/?8559&stat-id=9583
*bigmag*, -

----------

> 1  7.7,    Excel,      Excel  1,        .
>     ,  60 ,          .        ,  ....
>        .....!!!
> 
>      1 7.7  ,    ....


  .      () -       :yes:

----------

,   ,   -  .   -,   1      - ......

----------


## 7272

.     ,      .             19 ..               ,    .

----------

3 .

    ,    .    .

         ,        , , .

----------


## 7272

> ,        , , .


        .



> 


      ,        , -        ,           .       



> 


      .             ,    .

----------


## asotGl

1500         :yes: 



*7272*,

----------


## asotGl



----------

, ,     ,     .      :Wow:  
  .   ,,                 :Wink:

----------


## 7272

.


> .


           ,           .                  -   ,           .

----------

> .           ,           .                  -   ,           .



*7272*,    

             "...      ..".    ,        -      (,     .,.  ., ,  ..,    .  ,     .    .      . .)

----------

> 


 ibc@lps.ru

----------


## 7272

> .,.  .


       !      ,    .       -  ,      ,      ,               .         ,     ?

----------

> !      ,    .       -  ,      ,      ,               .         ,     ?


    -   :   ,  .. (    )  !!!          -     -     .          :Smilie:      ()               .     ..  - . "" .  .         , .   .   . -   (-)

----------


## 7272

?     ,       .

----------

.        ..  . ,.   .  (     )     .  . ..

----------


## 7272

/                  .          .                   ,     ,     .

----------

> /                  .          .                   ,     ,     .


 
     .      (     ) -   .           -      (\),      (\),   (   .,   (\))  -..    ""

   ,             .        . :Frown: .       -      ,     "      " -   ,    .

----------


## 7272

,     ,          ,     .

----------

() -   .       .  ibc@lps.ru.   .       . 
       () .     .

----------


## 7272

,         ,     ( 36 000)            ,             .             ,      .

----------


## asotGl

> () -   .       .  ibc@lps.ru.   .       . 
>        () .     .


   01.11   '.   (. &).   .

----------


## asotGl

> ,         ,     ( 36 000)            ,             .             ,      .


  .       01.11   23..  (..  ,      -       ).   400 + .   ( - 1,)         -      , ..  . ..... .
 .    ,    -     .    .     . 
   ,  ,     ,     - . 


 :     ,   ?       44  -      .

----------


## 7272

.    3- .


> :     ,   ?       44  -      .





> 





> ,    .

----------


## asotGl

> .      (     ) -   .           -      (\),      (\),   (   .,   (\))  -..    ""
> 
>    ,             .        ..       -      ,     "      " -   ,    .


, **        ?

----------

:Smilie: 

    11000

----------


## asotGl

:yes: 

   .
     (400)   ?

----------

> .
>      (400)   ?


 
1.   (  .)
2.  (,,, )

 1. -    (    hotline   )
 2.-  .            ...     -   -         -     :Smilie:  

   !!!

----------


## osalex

!
  ,     ,     ,  .
 .
     . .  ,     ,  ,   ,  .    .  ,  ,     20 , 440 ,    .    ,      - .,   ..         -    :    ,  ,     ,     ,          ( ,  ),      ,    ,      ,         ..  ..
         (    )     . 
      .        .    (    , 1  ),       .   ,  ,   .  ,  .
  ,   ,  .
1.      ,   () ,     .     , , ,   ...       .
2.                   . ,                    ..                 .   ?        ?       .
3.             (     )?          ?
4.             ?       , (   ?)
5.              (  , ,    ..),    ,    ,   .. 
6.        , ,                    (    ,    )
7.  -    ,    -  ,     . 

    .

----------


## asotGl

- "  "

----------


## asotGl

( )       .       ,    (      !!!) -        -                      .

  , - -,     ,   ,     .   .

----------

.     ....

----------


## farusha

-     :Frown: .    ()     .        .       "" ( 1000   !";%:!!!!)   .     .   (370).     ,,  ...    4 ....             .       - , ,       .    77           ....   .    -   " "(    -  :Frown: ) -        :            2000.-    ,  .       -     .      -               ... , .

----------


## 7272

,      .
  "  , , " ,    ,     , .     6- .   440,  20%   ,  .        17.7,     18.1

----------

.....    2 .... .... ...    ....          ...    160 ...   50 ...    ...   ....               ))

----------

> -    .    ()     .        .       "" ( 1000   !";%:!!!!)   .     .   (370).     ,,  ...    4 ....             .       - , ,       .    77           ....   .    -   " "(    - ) -        :            2000.-    ,  .       -     .      -               ... , .


     , -  ....
    ,      ...    -     ( ,  3).      -      -   .       .     ( )     -  )

----------

.     ,     .

----------


## farusha

.   .         .    .

----------

,           ....      )))              ...

----------


## farusha

( ),     :Smilie:  -    4     )))
 ,     ..
     !!!!

----------


## farusha

,   *7272*, **, ** ,** 
 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## .

, ,      .      ""    ,           :Wink: 
  ,   ,   ,    ,           ,      :Frown: 
 9    . 
         .          .

----------


## aviator2009

(  ,        :Abuse: ).
  .   . .   1000.
 -                 . ?   ,       ...

----------


## 7272

,      .       .

----------

aviator2009:   ,    .     (      ).      ,      ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

>

----------


## zas77

> -                 . ?


         ?
  (  )   ,     .       .          , ..  .    ,

----------


## aviator2009

> ,      .


        /,     .
   .




> ?


 .                  .

----------


## Lisaya

*aviator2009*,     ?       ?  ,           .  ,

----------

...     3

----------

> (  ,       ).
>   .   . .   1000.
>  -                 . ?   ,       ...


    "     "????
        .   ""         :yes:

----------

> /,     .
>    .
> 
> 
>  .                  .



       ?

----------


## kuzia

,     .  ,   Excel.     .

----------


## aviator2009

> ?


     ,        ,   . 2     .

----------

> ,     .  ,   Excel.     .


   ?

----------

> ,        ,   . 2     .


aviator2009,     ,     ?

----------


## kuzia

> ?


 75.

----------

:Smilie: 
   &...   :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

,       ,       .

----------

" //...":
http://www.modus.ru/cd/29 
1.   - (   - "").
       F7,      ,
     .

2. ,  --.   

    7         .
             !
   ""        
     ( ).    , 
 ,    .
       " " ():    -
 , , , ,    ( 5    ,  . 
 "" ), .       .
    - " " -    / .
        .     .
   ""      ; ""         .
           .
        .  
           ()    .       
   "" .      (-!). 
         .
           ( 2000 ).      ,      .

----------

> ,       ,       .


         .  70  -      (  "") -     ...   (  )...

----------


## 7272

> (  )...


       ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 :yes:       -  ( - )  .  (   )

----------


## Sapphir

.....,       ,     ""     "  "......           :Wink:

----------


## 7272

,         ,    .       ,       ,        ,   .       ,        .    -        .    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,

----------


## Yugen

> ,    .


 .           .                  . 



> .


 
            .                  ,  .        .
 ,   .
http://www.ajursoft.ru/demo/UpravdomDemo.rar

----------


## 7272

> .


,        ,     ,   ..         .


> 


     ,                    ,          .
             ,       ,      ,        ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

,    *Yugen*,    ,    ,     .

----------


## Yugen

> 


   2     .          20000,     10000.   .     .        .         -    ,    .         .      .

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------


## Yugen

> ,                    .


         256  .    .          .

----------


## 7272

,        ,     ,     .    .       .

----------

> ,        ,     ,     .    .       .


7272,      ...          (      ).    .

----------


## Vits4

> 2     .          20000,     10000.   .     .        .         -    ,    .         .      .


C        ,      :Smilie: 
,              .      Yugen

----------

3     1  ,   ,    ,           ,    ?       ?    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lisaya

-  1 ?    ,   ,   ,       62,1   ,    76

----------


## 7272

> ,


         ,     -       .            ?    ,               ,    .

----------

> 256  .    .          .


          ,         .
   50   (100  ),      ,        (  ,      ;-) -       ).
 ,        ?     ,    ()   ...     / ,    !

----------

,   ...       25*1,58=39,50,    40,00,      ?

----------


## 7272

,       ,               ,    ,    .

----------

(1 )       .       ,     . :Frown:

----------


## 7272

.         .         ,      .

----------


## Sapphir

.   "  "   ....           .     1     ,    1500      .       200   .     =((((       ,     .

----------

> ,   ...       25*1,58=39,50,    40,00,      ?


""  .   "  0   " -  " 2   "...

----------


## Verner



----------


## Yugen

> ,        ?     ,    ()   ...     / ,    !


       ( ,    )?     ,        ** ...  :Smilie:           64  .
       .           .



> 50   (100  ),      ,


            50  ?
               .   150 - 200  ,      500 - 600.      35 000  .     PC Week/RE 1 (559), 23  29  2007. http://www.pcweek.ru/themes/detail.p...1843&THEME_ID=

----------

> ,         ...


-, - !
    ?
    ,     ()...

----------


## Lisaya

*Yugen*,    ,    ,    ?    ?

----------

1   7,7.  ,  .  .

----------


## 7272

1  2010     ,      ,          .  .

----------


## 7272

""   30 000       ,         .       ()    .  ?

----------

> ""   30 000   ...  ?


 ,    ,   . 
 ,  . 
    .

----------


## 7272

.      ,   + .    ,       .

----------

...
      .
 -  .
    - .   40-50%

----------


## 7272

!

----------

> !


    "", -,     5500 .
  ,  - ""?  , ?

----------


## 7272

"" .
     .

----------

?..
          ...
     - ,   ()   (  )   :         ...     ,      . 
  ,    ,    ,  ?
  ,        ...

----------


## 7272

500.     ,      ,     .

----------

:     .    () - .
  ,    ,     "" ( )   .     ,     .
  15-30 ,   (  )    ,      .      .
    ...

----------


## 7272

.
    ,      .        .       ,      .

----------

:      ,            ,        .       ,   ,   ,    ?     ?

----------


## 7272

,       ,   ,  " ".     ,           .     ,   ,    .      ,      ,         .

----------

,     ,        .  ?

----------


## 7272

,   .       :  ..+.-.=  ;            (    ).      ,          .

----------

(  ) 
   -   .                      (  500      ).  -      -          (..."  ,...  ...   "   ).        -           0,    .             .       ( .     ),        (   ).    ?      ( ,,,,     - (   :Smilie:     ).

----------

> ,       ,   ,  " ".     ,           .     ,   ,    .      ,      ,         .


 :Frown:        .          .        ?  -  "" ,            ?

----------


## 7272

.          ,    .          .     ,        -        (    ).  ,             .

----------


## 7272

, ,                  ?

----------



----------

> .          ,    .          .     ,        -        (    ).  ,             .


  .      ( )      ,           .   .   "  "      -           ""      -   .   -        (  -                     - )

----------

!
   !       -  (    ,       ?)! 
, ,         (  ),        ,     (  ,     )...          ...

----------


## SkleRoz

,          .    50 ,        100-150 ...           ,  - - ,        .             .     1- 7.7.       1-          . -  ???    ?    ,        ???

----------

- " "...        .
   ,      .        ;   .     ( ) .
    (." ...  ")
             ,             (   ""   ).

----------


## SkleRoz

> ""


        50    .       ,    .           .    .  ,       EXEL  1-  .      .                -.   ,  !    ,   -  ?

----------


## SkleRoz

> (." ...  ")


...  ,

----------

> ...         -


?    ?

----------


## SkleRoz

> ?


       ....     ,      ,     -.           ?                ,       .          ,      .

----------


## SkleRoz

> ( ) .


    ,     ,          ---,   -  ...         ,       .           ,  .   17 ,          ,    :Frown:

----------

> ,


 ...        .

----------


## SkleRoz

...

----------

SkleRoz-

      ....     -      10  .          .  -    (     )  ,    .    .       -          (  ),          -   .         ,    ,    (  ),    , ,   (  )   ,        -  .

----------

, -  ,   -, :Smilie: 
    -.     .               ,    .

----------

.  ,    () .   ?

----------

> !
>    !       -  (    ,       ?)! 
> , ,         (  ),        ,     (  ,     )...          ...


,    -       ,      ( )      .    -         (    )    ""  -         (          .) - ..    :
  (  ) +"" +  .  =  10.   ?        .        " " ,     ""  10-60  .  , ,      10 :Smilie:  -      ,     " "       ...

----------


## 7272

> ....     ,      ,     -.


        "".                 .        ,    ,   .    ,       ,    .
          ,     .       ,         ,        .       1,                 .     ,            .

----------

> "        ,    ,    (  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),    , ,   (  )   ,        -  "


  ?
      , ,   "" ,  SkleRoz     .
    .




> .  ,    () .   ?


  -   .

       ( ):
    (.);      .. ;     "",   /  ();     ...
  !
  :     "" .       "".    ,     , ,  ;     ""    .  -    ?..
 ..
   " "  ,      .

----------

, ..  ,       /     - , , ...
( , ,    ).
 ,    ,   "-":   ,   ,  ,  ( ..   ) ,  =   . 
   (  )    ;  ""    .
  ,           .
  , ,  ,      .

  ;-)),      ,       ,   -   ,    , -   .
,       (  )       -  
 . 
        ,     ...         . ..        !

----------

,  ,  ...
           ( ,    40000)         (   ).
         (  )     .

----------

?        .

----------


## Lisaya

"- "  "     "       ,

----------

> ?        .


     -       .     www.lps.ru

----------

> , ..  ,       /     - , , ...
> ( , ,    ).
>  ,    ,   "-":   ,   ,  ,  ( ..   ) ,  =   . 
>    (  )    ;  ""    .
>   ,           .
>   , ,  ,      .
> 
>   ;-)),      ,       ,   -   ,    , -   .
> ,       (  )       -  
> ...


,     &.     .      5-10     11     (      :Frown: .      -    .

----------

> "".                 .        ,    ,   .    ,       ,    .
>           ,     .       ,         ,        .       1,                 .     ,            .


 -     >1000    .

----------

> ,  ,  ...
>            ( ,    40000)         (   ).
>          (  )     .


    -    :Wink: .        :Redface:

----------

> , ..  ,       /     - , , ...
> ( , ,    ).
>  ,    ,   "-":   ,   ,  ,  ( ..   ) ,  =   . 
>    (  )    ;  ""    .
>   ,           .
>   , ,  ,      .
> 
>   ;-)),      ,       ,   -   ,    , -   .
> ,       (  )       -  
> ...



,       -       (  :Smilie:  *"       , ....."*   -           -         :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> -     >1000    .


     ,      .     ,    ,   1  .

----------

> ,      .     ,    ,   1  .


   " ,     " :Redface: 

,   -  50  SkleRoz     NevRoz  PsiHoz

----------

> ?        .


http://www.rg.ru/2008/01/23/fms-reglament-dok.html
   -

----------

> ,       -       (  *"       , ....."*   -           -


  ,      ,  "" ;-)  (?)
  ...
2.        ,     "".     .  ?
1.     -   ,  ""  ...
   . ? 
: "    5 ..."
    .  , ...
  ,     (1-3  ),     .   .
   ,       , .
   ...    ?  , ,   :  ,    ""  ,    .  .
 "" ...  : ,  ,   -   .
.   ,        ,      ?

----------

:



> .      5-10     11     (     .      -    .


    .
  ,   .
-,        .
 ,           ,    ,    -   ,  "" ,  .
,

----------


## 7272

> ,   -  50  SkleRoz     NevRoz  PsiHoz


.        .

----------

,  ,   .                     -       .          ....

----------

> ,  ,   . **               -       .          ....


,      , . 
*  ,   (   ),    .*
        (  )      .  
        . 
        ,       -.      -   .
     -  (- ) ,         , ** ,   **.
   ( ),     .

----------

,      -          (.     80000)    50-10000.      (500)        (, , , &  .),        .   ...

----------


## 7272

?

----------

( ):



> .      5-10     11     (     .      -


 :



> 


..    ( )



> (.     80000)    50-10000.      (500)


  ...
,     .
.       ;-)
, ,    (_ ?_ ;-))  .
**  (,    ,       - , -    -   ) *  80000+1 ( )    .*.   , ,    .
   ,      .  ,  -    (     ).     -   ,  ,  . ,      .
 : ,    ,   !
      ;      ( ),     ;    (), - ,  ...

----------

,   , -  :yes:

----------

> ,   , -


,     ,     -   .
  .
    ,     .
,    -,      . ,  " " ( ).
 :
http://www.modus.ru/cd/178  .17

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------

> ,    .


,  ...
   ?
 2-3   ,     "",   (,    )  .
,     ...

----------

, ,   .
 -  2  .       ( , ,      ).           - ..       .           (  )  (  ,  ,  ,    .).    . .
  -        -            "...   -  ".

----------

( )
   - . -   
( "")          , ,      -  .

----------

> ,  ...
>    ?
>  2-3   ,     "",   (,    )  .
> ,     ...


      -  " " -      (        :Frown: ,        (.. 200    ),      -     ..  .. ""    17..   (         ).       1200   -    ( ) :"...           ,         ,    ,   ...."
  :
 12000
""    5  17000
   :    -    .          .
            .        .          ...

----------

> 


   , ...
,    ! -   ,   , ,  .
     . ,    -   - (; ,  .. , , , ;       ), 
   ,   (3-) . 
    ,   -  .
     .  , ..    ( )   . 
      .       ()  - -,     (!),   -?
 ...    ?
- ,  **   . 
  (  )              -  ..   -  - ,  .,    .
.   ,    (  - );    .

----------

> ..... ...    ?

----------

> 


 ...
       (  )? 
     (  )?

----------

> , ...
> ,    ! -   ,   , ,  .
>      . ,    -   - (; ,  .. , , , ;       ), 
>    ,   (3-) . 
>     ,   -  .
>      .  , ..    ( )   . 
>       .       ()  - -,     (!),   -?
>  ...    ?
> - ,  **   . 
> ...


.             .       .
, -,    .       (  :Frown: ),     .

----------

> ...
>        (  )? 
>      (  )?


      .   .   lps.ru    .     :yes:            , . .

----------

2004  2007    (...).  ,   ...
     ().
  , ...
    ( 3000 )  (    )...
     -    !
 .     ( 12).
      (     ).
  !   ""     - " " (~1999-2000).      ( 1500  5000 )  (   )...
       ( ) .     . .
  ?
      .
  ,    .  ,  ,  ...  , .
  ?
  ...      (5 ,  500  )   .        ( ).  
     ,  .    .      (   2002)  ( ""  ) . 
, , ,  ! ...
   !
,    :    !

----------

> .   .   lps.ru    .               , . .


..      ()? !
*2*(.)      ...
  -  ;-))

----------


## 7272

2.   -  ; 2.  .. - ; 2  .. - .




> 2(.)


   ?

----------

> 2.   -  ; 2.  .. - ; 2  .. - .
>      ?


 2(000)  ...
, , ,    ...

----------

? 2000   .      .

----------

> ..      ()? !
> *2*(.)      ...
>   -  ;-))


    .      -      -  -    .       ?,      7    ?      -       .      -         .         .       .        -    ?     -  ,      ,  ,     .

----------

,        ,     ?

----------

,     ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

** , ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,        ,     ?


 ,       , .      .    ""   ,

----------


## 7272

> ,     ,    ?





> , ,


 .
               .    ,       .

----------


## zvezda9

()  "" 17(, ).   - .      ,  ,    : "   -        ..."

......    ...       (   ).     : "  " "       ?
   : "   " ",      ,, -       ,       ....(!!!)"       - " -          -    ,             ,  ,  ,      ".   ...        ,   -,   .    (60) - .     ""    -  " "      .        -   ... ....  -    .

----------


## 7272

,       . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post52681624
   ,      .

----------

> ,     (4-  5-) -  .
> , ...


???

----------

.

----------

> .


        ...
!
        ?
  ,   **?
.    : "     ..."

----------


## 7272

.      ,   .

----------

> .      ,   .


,  ?
  -  .

----------


## 7272

,     ,      ,           ..

----------

.    .  .      " " -        .        . .    : "...!
        ?...
 ...   ...."

----------


## lexus777

-
    160     100

----------


## 7272

" ",     .

----------

(). 
      18  "1:. :     ,   " 
 ,  .    ,  ,  . 
   ,      ,   .   8- -    .
   .  - , .

----------


## Lisaya

1   ,  ,    -.     ,     ,   1         -(  )    .  2

----------

-    (  ).      .        -    .   -       , , ,    .         (    !!!!    )  -         .            .

----------

,.... ....   ....            ...   ?    -      -   .   ,        (    -  , , ..  ..).    :      -    - -.       -       ,      7 .       (  ,     ),     "" .         2     ,    2                   2-3( .  )    (          ).     .   ,   - "   ,   ,   ,  - "  "  ".      -   -        -         .     ,  .          -    .  -                           .

----------

...



> ...
>  .


        .
  ( )    .
...
     :     ,    !
   ,  ,    40 .,     (  )      ()?
   !..
  ,    (,  )   ,         .
            .
      (, ,  )  .     "" ?

----------

,   . ""      "..."       .   ,   ,    ,    .     ""           -( ,  ,    ..)    . , ,       :        -      . ,      ""            -       (      .  ).   , ,       - , , .

----------

" "(   ,)    ...   .   ""       -      .      :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:            ...   .

----------

> ""            -


   ,    ,   ...
  " "?

----------

.  .   ,      (    .   )    .  ,  "  "  . ..  .


         ,  ( )     .

----------

> *  .  .*  ,


   ,        .   _"  "_.




> ,    ,   ...


    ""   . 
      ""   ... 




> ...     ""            -      ...


   "   ".     (, ,  ?)  ?

  , , , .

----------

.

----------


## zas77

> 1   ,  ,    - .


 -nj     1:.8 ": "?

----------


## 7272

> 1   ,  ,    -


   ,    http://its.1c.ru/activation/?p=cdhvcmzzclctclmnckyc      .     ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

:    1,             . .

----------


## 7272

> . .


 .        .

----------


## zas77

,  (   :Wink:  )     -  . 
   ?

  ,      ,    .

----------


## 7272

,         1 8,   (  ,    ),      ,    .       1 7.7 ,   ,       ,   .

----------

> ,  (   )   ..(   )..   -  . 
>    ?....


  -   :Frown:

----------

> -  **


, ,    ...

----------


## AnatolySN

> ,.... ....   ....            ...   ?    -      -   .   ,        (    -  , , ..  ..).    :      -    - -.       -       ,      7 .       (  ,     ),     "" .         2     ,    2                   2-3( .  )    (          ).     .   ,   - "   ,   ,   ,  - "  "  ".      -   -        -         .     ,  .          -    .  -                           .


,          .

----------


## uplifto

,     ,     .  /     ,      .

----------

> ,     ,     .  /     ,      .


   "...            .."  :Smilie:

----------

> ,          .


  -    .   .    :       :Wink: .     :Smilie:         .        -     !

----------


## tatimtv

.    1 8 (). ,     -    86    .  .    "  "?      "  ?

----------


## AnatolySN

> -    .   .    :      .            .        -     !


    ?
  72   ,     1 ,     .

----------


## AnatolySN

.

----------


## AnatolySN

(  ) ""  1. 
      .

----------


## 7272

1   ,   1      .       .

----------

> (  ) ""  1. 
>       .


  .   ,   ,    ,     .   -        -   ($$$ :Frown: ##!)        .    ,    :

1.  ,  :                  (     "  "      .      1     `     , ..            ..)        .
2.     (., ,      ..)  "" ( 1   ( )         .      )
3.    ( ,        >100(!)      (, ,   ,   ,  ,    .).  1    4        , ..         ..     ...
4.               (p1, p2,p3,     ,) -       .    300   .         - 3    2 -    .
     (     )

     -      ,   - (      ,   )...

----------

> ?
>   72   ,     1 ,     .


   -   .    ,   -      : " ,    ...  ...")...      (!)  (  ) (         ).     .

----------


## AnatolySN

?
   "".

----------

"  - ;   - ?"
   ( )     ...
...
  ()    - ( ,       ),     --...
...
 !

----------

> ?


 (  )    (   )             ( -    ).
       ,  ...
...
    ,   :
1.    ()
2.  () - / ()   () 
3.    ().
       .
 ,      :                    .

----------

-  "." ,   !
,  ...

----------


## AnatolySN

,     .
.

----------


## AnatolySN

.
     .
..       .
   .
     .
      ,           ..,      .

         ,     ,     .

    .
          ?
         ?

----------


## AnatolySN

..            1 .

----------

> ..            1 .


,   "" .
 (?), ,   "  ", ,   ,   " "    - .    ,     .        , ,  -    .
     ,     .
...    -   ,   -.       !
 .

----------


## AnatolySN

.

----------


## 7272

> ?


,      ,          ,          .

----------


## -

> :    1,             . .


       ?
..    ... :yes:

----------


## AnatolySN

2      (5-8 ..)   (14000.)

----------


## -

> 2      (5-8 ..)   (14000.)


 ,  

  -     ...   ,

----------

http://www.modus.ru/cd/29

----------


## -

> http://www.modus.ru/cd/29


  :yes:

----------


## diamondk

> ?
> ..    ...


,   ,    " ".      .    .

----------


## -

, .    1 -100   12 .

----------


## OlegAndr

)
    -                 ?

----------


## diamondk

,        .
 ,  -,      ,          ,  -       ,      .     ,      -   (   ,   ).        .

----------


## 7272

> -                 ?


  - .   - .

----------


## OlegAndr

(     ,       ).   ...
     ?      -        .        ,        . 
     ? Ÿ              ?
              ?

----------


## 7272

,     ?             .

----------


## diamondk

> ?      -        .        ,        .


,  ,        ,      .
            " ".  "".

----------


## diamondk

> ?


   ?     Excel' .
,     ,    .

----------


## OlegAndr

.     ? )    . 
 ,     .      ?
        -     ,   ,    .
  -  , ,        .
            ?

----------


## diamondk

> ?


            ?

----------


## 7272

.
   -  ?
   ,   ?
  ,        ?
     .      .       ,       .

----------


## OlegAndr

> " ".  "".


   .
       .   ,  



> ;  ,  ,  (  )  ,       .


    ,      .              .   -  Ѩ  ,  -  .        .
                 .           "  ".      ,          .
      -    ,   7272,    - .   -  .       ,    ,   ,       .
   -   ?

----------

> -


 " "  .
   ? ,

----------


## OlegAndr

,  diamondk



> ,     ,         ():
>        ;       ,   .
>      ,  ,   ,  ,    ,      ,  :            (,  ,  ),    , ,  ,            .         ;  ,  ,  (  )  ,       .

----------

- " , ,  ( 500),      " )))))

----------


## diamondk

> .   -  Ѩ  ,  -  .


-,   .
             . 
,  ,    .           ,       ,       .             "".

----------


## diamondk

> " "  .
>    ? ,


   .            .    .       ,     . ""  , ,  ,       100%,       ,      (       ) -    .

----------

> ,


 ?
, 
 86  60 -   
 60  51 -  
    ?

----------


## diamondk

> - " , ,  ( 500),      " )))))


       .           (    ,   )?      ?

----------


## diamondk

> ?
> , 
>  86  60 -   
>  60  51 -  
>     ?


,   #420.

----------

> .           (    ,   )?      ?


     ,   ,   .
       .

----------


## diamondk

,     ?




> ,   ,   .


     1980.     2000.   . 
   2000.     .




> .


.     .       /.

----------

-     -  .
    ,  ?
         (()  ()),        /  .
   .      ..

----------


## 7272

.      .         ,          .

----------


## diamondk

> .      .         ,          .


    .      .   ,   ,         .

----------


## diamondk

> 


?              .

----------

> 


  ""    ,      .
      .  ,   .
   ?   -    ?

----------


## diamondk

> ""    ,      .
>       .  ,   .
>    ?   -    ?


   -?    - ?
     #420.

----------

> **         ,        .
>  ,  -, ** ,          ,  -       , ** .     ,      -   (   ,   ).        .


 " " -   ,    .
     ,   .
    ,    .
  ?

----------

:     ** ,      .

----------


## 7272

> diamondk


             .          ,            .    ,      .
       ,        .
       ,           ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      .


 ,       .

----------


## OlegAndr

,      .
** .



> 


      ,   .       ,     .
*diamondk*,  , 



> 


    - .

----------

,     ,         . 
 ,  (((

----------

> __ 
>     -


-,  () :



> diamondk
>             ,        .
> * , * -,      ,


-,   2000      (: ).
-,  ,          ,    ,      .
...
  : 
, ,  -         .

----------


## 7272

> - .


,      ,           /.

----------


## diamondk

> .          ,            .


 , .    .
  :  , ,  ,                .       ,                    ?   ,        ?   ,  ,  ,   ?       ,                 ?  .

----------


## diamondk

> : 
> , ,  -         .


,    ,   ""  ""    .      .  .    ,     .     ,    ,   ,        .       .

----------

*      ?*
...
      "  ,    ".
    - 
...
       ...
       ?
       ,  .         ,  . 
  ""?
  -     .
...
            ,  ""  ,     (  )  ? 
         (  " ")
 ""        ,   , .  ,   ,  .
    ,     ?
 ,     .
...
: 1  ""       ,    150 000     1.44,       .    ,     1.

----------


## 7272

> :  , ,  ,                .


   ,      .       -   ,     .          .           ,   .

  ,    ,          .          ,      .

        .                ,     .      -,     ,      .

            ,    .
    ,    ,         .

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,  ,   ?       ,                 ?  .


        .     ?


> diamondk


    "- "?

----------


## diamondk

> ,      .


  - .
     " ".     .         .

----------


## 7272

.              .       ,         .

----------

> " ".


  .

----------


## diamondk

> ,     .      -,     ,      .


  ,              ?     ,      .   ,  ,    .




> ,    ,         .


       (    1),   ,    .           .    .    10      ,   " "    ,   ,    ""     . 
      ,      .        ,      ,             -  (     ).

----------

:Smilie:              .      -  .      " ".        ...   ,             ..        ,                (   ,               ).         "".   ,  ,      ...          .   .     .     .

----------


## ulan

, , :      -      .   ,        "  "?

----------

"" - "- " -     ""       .    "" - "" - " " -      .

----------

?

----------


## 6018780

1 8-2

----------


## 1

1,       .    .

----------


## zas77

> 1,       .    .


 , ?

----------


## 6018780

?

----------


## 1

.     ,          ,     .
   - .         -     .

----------

> ?


 www.lps.ru

----------

":   " ?

----------



----------

"BetHouse 2011".
  ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

!      ?   "!"

----------


## Krokoz

,     .
         1.8, .. .,     -       ,  .      , ..  -   .    .
      (   )  ": .   ." ":     ,   ".
 :
1.   (2   216 ).
2. ,   2  ( ).
3.      
       , ..:
1.  .
2.  () .
3. .,    .
4.    .

----------


## Svetik2929

> ,     .
>          1.8, .. .,     -       ,  .      , ..  -   .    .
>       (   )  ": .   ." ":     ,   ".
>  :
> 1.   (2   216 ).
> 2. ,   2  ( ).
> 3.      
>        , ..:
> 1.  .
> ...



   -        .      -     .  ,  ,                      .    -   ....    -     .        .    ..      .                   -    . (     )         .   ,     .     (.8.1)        .   .      .         .

----------

Svetik2929             , ..   6,9  .       ,       .     , .      .         .    ?

----------


## InfinCo

:Smilie:    2011   -   *  ,   ,      .          .   //__?,      :Smilie:

----------


## diamondk

2 InfinCo:  ? !  :Smilie: 

-     -  .    "  ",        .         .      3000    , ,    ,          ,        !

 ,   ,    " ".    ( -)     . 

-  152-.   ?       ?  !

      -.      ?     ? ?        ?

 ,  , .            .       .    .

----------


## Svetik2929

> Svetik2929             , ..   6,9  .       ,       .     , .      .         .    ?


.
  -     .      ....    .             .   ...   ,               , , , .    :           .      (%;!!!)     (      ...)       ...    ...     (       .) +       (!!!)          ,    ,   3  .         !!! .      .       .   ...     .       .  17.

----------


## InfinCo

*diamondk*,      -         :Smilie:    ,       "",      . ,         -       ,     - .        .

    :         .   .   ,       ,    .

      .         .  ,    ?   ,     -         .   ,  ,    650  .       -     ,         -     ,      .  :        ,    , -      .

 -   .        ,     ,    .   -  -    .     ,        .   ,      ,       * ,   GPRS   .

----------

> 2011   -   *  ,   ,      .          .   //__?,



-    -    .            .                .

----------


## InfinCo

> -    -    .            .                .


  ?  :Lupa:     ,     ,     .  .     .      "".  :yes:

----------


## Irchinka

> -        .      -     .  ,  ,                      .    -   ....    -     .        .    ..      .                   -    . (     )         .   ,     .     (.8.1)        .   .      .         .


    ...      -.    -     .                  - !           .  ,         .      (      ).        !    ,    .    :    ,    ,     ,            ,      ,            .      ,  .          :    ,   .      .     -   (   ,            ...)-          ,  !      ...   (:%;%!!!) :     .        ,  ,     !!!   -     ..        -     .     :       ,     ..     ,          -     .     .    .      .  .

----------


## lubahal

, ,         " ." ?     . .    **    .

----------

> , ,         " ." ?     . .    **    .


 [B][B] , [B][B] , [B][B]     [B][B]  ))))

----------

> [B][B] , [B][B] , [B][B]     [B][B]  ))))


     . ,  ...

----------

> , ,         " ." ?     . .    **    .


    svetik 





> -        .      -     .  ,  ,                      .    -   ....    -     .        .    ..      .                   -    . (     )         .   ,     .     (.8.1)        .   .      .         .

----------

> , ,         " ." ?     . .    **    .


 BetHouse ()...  bethouse ru -    .

,     10   2      ,    -  .

----------


## Silverio

/  -.      http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produ...tel_nye_bloki/

----------

> "BetHouse 2011".
>   ,    .


,      .

----------


## charmargo

> "" - "- " -     ""       .    "" - "" - " " -      .


    .    (  ).    ,   .,      .       " ".         - ?          -?

----------


## Slavik_Bito

> .    (  ).    ,   .,      .       " ".         - ?          -?


  ""       .     (  ,    100).   (distr)  -,      .      .

----------


## gendlog

.   .      ,     500 ..  ,    2 .      ,    .

----------


## veroza

""  -?

----------


## Alga_Sp

> ""  -?


   . .        . + .  .    ()

----------


## daytron

"" www.vseveda.org
   ,   ,    354,344     614    
   - ,     :   
     - ,        

    -   info@singra.ru

----------


## veroza

> "" www.vseveda.org
>    ,   ,    354,344     614    
>    - ,     :   
>      - ,        
> 
>     -   info@singra.ru


 .

----------

> .


,  ,    (  ) -     -        "" ,        . ,   .      .

----------

6     ,  1000    .   ,   ,      -     ,   -.   50 .      .   -      .        1.    :      ,       . 9    ,   ,            6 .               .   :      ,    ,    ,       . :   1,   ,       ,            .  ?    .    .      .

----------


## SvetikON

.   .      .       (    ),  ,   ,      .   , ,     ,   .          (!).       . ,       ,  -,   .   -  .   -  .

----------


## Lisaya

,      !

----------

> ,      !


  :yes: .  " ",     . ,  ,   .     , ..   .     ,   ,  ().   .

----------

> 6     ,  1000    .   ,   ,      -     ,   -.   50 .      .   -      .        1.    :      ,       . 9    ,   ,            6 .               .   :      ,    ,    ,       . :   1,   ,       ,            .  ?    .    .      .


  .    .   .     .          -.   .      (.).   ,               (       ).    .

----------


## S_Alex

,    10 000  .       /?

----------


## ramis.sys

> ,    10 000  .       /?


  30 . .     .      .(.).      (    ).  6-8  (    ),   .    ,   .  . -   , -         (    ),       (.14), .(),, .,     ,   10-15 .  - ,   ,          ,       .,            (      ).  ,    .    -  25-30.  .    , ..       (,).    ( 32   ).  ,    .       .      ,   .   317.4 .  .      ,   ,   .           ,   ,       .         .      .     .  -     . .     .        .

----------


## S_Alex

,  !!! 
   ,       .  ,     ?   ,    .    ?       ,      ?

 ,

----------


## ramis.sys

[


> ,  !!! 
>    ,       .  ,     ?   ,    .    ?       ,      ?
> 
>  ,


 .  . . ()           ( ),        .  . ..      .         (        ).   .             ,   (  ).     ,    ,  ,    :  ,   ,        ,     ,        .
    -  .         .   3     , -        ( ,         ).   ()     .  . .          .      .    )

----------


## zid83

,    .  .
         ,     ?                 ?       8             .

----------


## ramis.sys

> ,    .  .
>          ,     ?                 ?       8             .


  ?      ,     ,            , -    .             .     (), ,                .        .          .

----------


## zid83

,    ,

----------


## ramis.sys

> ,    ,




  ,     .      ))).    .    , ,  -        .   ,   .     .       ,          ( ).

----------


## zid83



----------


## hiker

> ,    .  .
>          ,     ?                 ?       8             .





> ,    ,


  ?     -   1-

----------


## ElenaDe

1  .      ,     - "   -  ,    ".        "    ".

----------


## 21

!!!              -.    .        .    .   ?   .

----------


## sfsoft

> 1  .      ,     - "   -  ,    ".        "    ".


  .   ,                    , ,  .

----------

,                .
,         ?
,        (..    ).
    .

          ?     ,  ,  ,      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

...? 
      .

----------

> ...? 
>       .


  :Smilie:     100 ,      .
,  ,      1 ,        :Smilie: 
     ,     .

----------


## zas77

> 


,      .
  ,  1:8    ,       1:7       .      1:8    . 
      ,  (  4      99-)  . 
,   (   ),  ... (,      -   )

----------


## sfsoft

> 100 ,      .


  500      .   100     50000.  .   (    6%),           40000.   40000.       ,  100     , ..   CRM     ,     .

            .

        ,     .         ,           :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> .


  ?  ,   ...  .    .

----------

8 .        " ".      ,   60   ,  90.  ,    . .

----------


## 7272

.
   ,    .

----------


## sfsoft

" ".    -,     .   ,   ,   .

----------

.
 1:      9 + 18.3  .  .
       .

      ,   ,       .   1+   .        .       -  ""    .    ,   ,     ,  ,     ,       ,         .

   1 , ..   4.   . 9     +       " ".    .  .    ,     ,       ,       ,     4.

----------

> .
>  1:      9 + 18.3  .  .
>        .
> 
>       ,   ,       .   1+   .        .       -  ""    .    ,   ,     ,  ,     ,       ,         .
> 
>    1 , ..   4.   . 9     +       " ".    .  .    ,     ,       ,       ,     4.


       .      .       .    .      ..   .         .        .

----------

.   ?  ,      -   .   -. ,              .   .

----------

> ,        .


  ,  -.   ,    ,     ,   -       ....      ...

----------

> .   ?  ,      -   .   -. ,              .   .


,    ?      "".        .    ,        .       ,     ,    ( ).

----------

> ,  -.   ,    ,     ,   -       ....      ...

----------

> 


.



> ,


    ?    ?        -?    -  ,  ,    ....

----------

> .
> 
>     ?....



   .          ).  ,     "". ,.   ..      ,    .     "".       ..    .          "".          ,              .        .-,  , ,,        ,,          ""  " ".           .            ...      .   .

----------

-   .
  , 
  ?

----------


## _

> .          ).  ,     "". ,.   ..      ,    .     "".       ..    .          "".          ,              .        .-,  , ,,        ,,          ""  " ".           .            ...      .   .


        -.    ,       .      ,    100%,       /  .   ,      (   ),   -   (       ).        "    ()  - 8". ,                .
   1.      .       .
 . :
 -  ;
-  ; 
-    ;
-    ;
-   ;
-    ;
-    ; 
-  ; 
-  ; 
 -    () -   /       .
     ,   5     -   .
,         (    ?).   .

----------

> -.    ,       .      ,    100%,       /  .   ,      (   ),   -   (       ).        "    ()  - 8". ,                .
>    1.      .       .
>  . :
>  -  ........
> .......
> .......     (    ?).   .


         .           -  .  -      (, ,     )   (   (   )  :   20      ,       .  ,        .        .  .   .   .   .     .

----------

> -.


  ,   ?



> 


    ?

----------


## 7272

> ,   ?


 ,    ,    .

----------


## _

> ,   ?
> 
>     ?


 . . .,    145 /   110 /.

----------

> ,    ,    .


      - )     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> - )


  ,  ""    ? 
, ,   ,    ,   .
 ,        .

----------


## 7272

> ,  ""    ?


  "  "?

        ,      ,         145 .

----------

> 





> ""





> ""





> .





> 8 .        " ".





> " ".    -,     .   ,   ,   .





> 1:      9 + 18.3  .  .





> -. ...   1.      .       .
>  .


  ?   ?
 !

----------

> 8 .        " ".





> ,   ,   .


:
      ,    1- ,      8- .
  ,  !
    !
   !

----------

-   ...

----------


## zas77

**,         .
    -  . 
,  , - ,     .

----------


## yante

> ?   ?
>  !


    , ,  . ,          :Smilie:

----------

, ,     Excel  - ? ,     ,
  .+,

----------

?

----------

> , ,     Excel  - ? ,     ,
>   .+,


 .   Excel  - 8  .     xls  dbf.      .     .

        - 10.   Excel     .

----------


## Olichk7912

> ?


    (    -   -  317.4....  14.01.2017)   email  .         .        .      , -               .  -                       ..

----------


## Acons

, 
 .   96  ,   ,    Exel, ,  ,     .
:
-   1,
-      Exel,
-      ,
-      ,
-      .
  1 , 1 , ,     .
    :
1. 1        7200 .,
2. 1       21700 .,
3. 1       27 . .
  1  ,    ,  ,      ,    .       01.01.2017            .  ,          , ,       (..    ).   " "      (     )    , ,     .  :  , .
  2  3      ,     .
   . 
 :     1  ,      , .. 96   = 96 .     ,  ,       1.     ,    ,    .       .    :    .         -      . ,    ,      ?
,       :   1 (,      ) +     (,    ).
  , , .

----------

> , 
>  .   96  .


   ,   400  .      .

Acons,   ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> 1. 1        7200 .,
> 2. 1       21700 .,


      .      " "        ,           .           ,    :     ""      (  ,   +  ),   ,        .,       ..,  




> 3. 1       27 . .


   -   ,  . ..    1:  +      .

   -  "  "      ,  , ..       .




> 1 (,      )


  "1: 8 "         - 13000 .
     ,      - .




> , ,


       "1     ,   ",     "1: + ",     , ..     .

----------

!
      -   60  ,   ,   ,     ,     ..  ..     - ..  ,    .   5 .     .    - ,    .        .  -    -   ,      -   .       !!!  -       .    .       ,       .     ,      .       .      ,   ,     - ..     .      .     -      -   ?     .     ....

----------


## 7272

> -      -   ?     .     ....


    " "    " ".        .

----------


## ramis.sys

> !
>       -   60  ,   ,   ,     ,     ..  ..     - ..  ,    .   5 .     .    - ,    .        .  -    -   ,      -   .       !!!  -       .    .       ,       .     ,      .       .      ,   ,     - ..     .      .     -      -   ?     .     ....


  .   2013-14       .  ,    .   .   , , , ,,,,    .     ?  ?   ?           .    ( -     )    .         .         (,   -  )  500.000  (!)    6-7  (     ).  (  )   100.  ,       .       .    ?       ,                    .      ""," ",   ..       .     ,(    ) -   .       .           .         ?         100 ,    ?   ?          -    .       .       -    ( )

----------


## DONSPB78

.     1 : , , 8.3.       .
     .( 3000+100).    76,06,1  96,09 100 .     2%  3100.     3100.        3100.      .       51 .     91  51 .     96           .        1.

----------

> ...     .
>   , , .


   "" -    ib,   .
   -.
       ib,    .
ib -     .
 !

----------

> "" -    ib,   .
>    -.
>        ib,    .
> ib -     .
>  !


        ?

----------


## .

.        :Wink:

----------


## _

*"        ?"*
    " - " ,     10        .     .      ,  -         ,      ,      .

----------


## Lyubov11

""?     .    ,   . ,  !

----------


## id23378683

.     .    ,   200000  .        ,          ,          .   ,   ,    .   ,      .  - ,               -    - glbyh ru

----------


## 1983

-   :  ,  ,   ,         .  1         .   " 24"    .

----------


## Winny Buh

> -   :  ,  ,   ,         .  1         .


 ,        -     1   "    "1:    "    "1:".  "1:    "      "1: " .3.0,        ,           . ,   2-  (!),          .   500 .    1 .  ,   ,         1     .

----------


## _



----------


## _

. , .               . -   1-     ?

----------


## Winny Buh

*_*, 

  "1- " -    ,   ":     ,   " (   )   "1: 8.     ,   ".
    ,      ,       1   . ..   ,      .
   "1: 8.     " -        ,     1. ,    ,   ,   /

----------


## _

*Winny Buh*, )))     -  ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> *Winny Buh*, )))     -  ?


.      ,

----------

> .      ,


, . 
      1,      .

----------

> , . 
>       1,      .


 ?  ,   -       .   1   ,   ,      (    ,     ).

----------

> . , .               . -   1-     ?


 .     (-     +).   ,  ,              .       ( ) -  ,      ,     .     ,        ,   -.       ,       .

----------


## vimale

2 .   ,   . .  .     ,    .         ,    .     ,         -    .      -      " ".    .   1 8   .  .      . ,  ,          "  ",    .

----------

6     ,  1000    .   ,   ,      -    ,      .      -.   50 .      .   -      .       .          . 9                   -            6 .  ,        .    :      ,    ,   . :   1,   ,       ,    .    .       .    .

----------

!
      -   60  ,   ,   ,     ,     ..  ..     - ..  ,    .   5  - 5   .    .  -    -   ,    -.      +   .        !!!        .  .            ,      .     ,       .       .    .       ,      ,     -     -       ..      .           .   .    -       -       .       -    -    .          -   .

----------


## 7272

,  ?
50 ..   ,    .     .

----------


## GalinaIv0170

> 2 .   ,   . .  .     ,    .         ,    .     ,         -    .      -      " ".    .   1 8   .  .      . ,  ,          "  ",    .


	           5.  .        -           .    :  ,  , .               .       ,      .            (),    ,     .      -     .    - 2  .

----------

!    .       ?

----------

!  ""    ?      ?         .           (    ).             ??

----------

> ??


  :Smilie:

----------

-   -         ( - , )?

----------

> 


   -  - 2    (  )

----------


## 7272

> -  - 2    (  )


       ,      .
  ,       .

----------


## 7272

> -   -         ( - , )?

----------

> 


 .       ,    -    ,             

   !

----------


## 84

.
   ,   200 . ,           ..      .
    17  ,   .          .               ,        ,     ..

----------


## 14-1

.         . .     170.      ,    ,      qr-.   9.00     ,     .  .   .      1.  1   ,  ,    ,    ,   .    -     ,     .




> .
>    ,   200 . ,           ..      .
>     17  ,   .          .               ,        ,     ..

----------


## olga-osina

-   ,   ,  .
,   .   ?
    ?

----------


## Doomer

: 
https://domuchet.online/ 
     :
1. . 
2.   
3.    
4.   
5.   1

----------


## olga-osina



----------

!  :       ,   -       .         ,    , ..       .    - ,        ?

----------

1    ,     3.0

----------


## sergeev_39

.      (v/316net)    ,      (   ),   . 

  UOTE=;55062574]  !  :       ,   -       .         ,    , ..       .    - ,        ?[/QUOTE]

----------


## .

> 5.  .        -           .    :  ,  , .               .       ,      .            (),    ,     .      -     .    - 2  .



    ,   ""   .    . ,     .

 - "".  ,       . ,   ,    . 

, ,     .   -      .

----------

!      1500  .      
     .

----------


## Marina1515

!   ,   ?          ?

----------


## grandpa

-  -  .

  .    2020    ?      1? 

   54-  (     . )  ???

----------

> !      1500  .      
>      .



  -    .   11 . (  , 2 .   5 ).      .  ,  ,  .      (,    ),   .    .               ,    ,.

----------

> -  -  .
> 
>   .    2020    ?      1? 
> 
>    54-  (     . )  ???


 ''  '   1'    (.  ,  ,  .       .     .         .       .          200-300        1000   .        ?               ?       ...     ..... ,        .           .        .

----------


## Alexa_Lil

> .
>    ,   200 . ,           ..      .
>     17  ,   .          .               ,        ,     ..


         .    400.   ( (+).      .     .                 (  )                ,      .    - ,       (    )      .       .       ,       100    200  .         .     -  .       ,               (    ).       .     5 .      ,,, .    (       ),,    ,  .  ( ).   .           ,        .     ,  , (             ).     ,      .     .  -      ,  -  .      ,       .           .            (     ).    ,   .    .        .    (  )  .       .

----------


## .

> .    400.   ( (+).      .     .                 (  )                ,      .    - ,       (    )      .       .       ,       100    200  .         .     -  .       ,               (    ).       .     5 .      ,,, .    (       ),,    ,  .  ( ).   .           ,        .     ,  , (             ).     ,      .     .  -      ,  -  .      ,       .           .            (     ).    ,   .    .        .    (  )  .       .


 .  ,   ?      -   .                ?     .      .  .

----------


## 17

> .  ,   ?      -   .                ?     .      .  .


 .     7    ,  . +

----------


## Wolf.Izhevsk

> -    .   11 . (  , 2 .   5 ).      .  ,  ,  .      (,    ),   .    .               ,    ,.


 .    11  ?      ?    ?   ' '?      ,   , ?    -    ,    ?   -  .

----------

> .    11  ?      ?    ?   ' '?      ,   , ?    -    ,    ?   -  .


11900    +              (          ).     , ,     (       ).             .  +          (        )

----------


## Wolf.Izhevsk

> 11900    +              (          ).     , ,     (       ).             .  +          (        )


   . .     .   .     .

----------


## .77

> .  .  ,   ?      -   .                ?     .      .  .


 .         ()  780+ ( ).        (   ) ?    ? 

    . ,(   .     , +   ( ).     ( )    ,                     .          .

----------

> ,   
>          .    400.   ( (+).      .     .                 (  )                ,      .    - ,       (    )      .       .       ,       100    200  .         .     -  .       ,               (    ).       .     5 .      ,,, .    (       ),,    ,  .  ( ).   .           ,        .     ,  , (             ).     ,      .     .  -      ,  -  .      ,       .           .            (     ).    ,   .    .        .    (  )  .       .


  !       ,    .   ,    .   (  )           .    .     " ".              .    ',,   '.   40 .        .  ,     ,    ''        -  ....    :     ....       '':      ... ?   ?        (.      :  ( )  .        ().    .               .    , ,.    .       ,                 (          :  -            ...).  :  80                 ?     , .

----------


## _

> !       ,    .   ,    .   (  )           .    .     " ".              .    ',,   '.   40 .        .  ,     ,    ''        -  ....    :     ....       '':      ... ?   ?        (.      :  ( )  .        ().    .               .    , ,.    .       ,                 (          :  -            ...).  :  80                 ?     , .


          (  ).          , ...     - " "...

----------


## _

> .    400.   ( (+).      .     .                 (  )                ,      .    - ,       (    )      .       .       ,       100    200  .         .     -  .       ,               (    ).       .     5 .      ,,, .    (       ),,    ,  .  ( ).   .           ,        .     ,  , (             ).     ,      .     .  -      ,  -  .      ,       .           .            (     ).    ,   .    .        .    (  )  .       .


 .   .      .            .       (, ,, ).    ,    ,     .     -  +       (         - ).   ,, ()    . . !             (       ).        -      ,ӻ       .   ,        (  ).  ,   ,      ,          ..  ,        .           .     ,   ,      ,    ,   ?...             ,  ?  .    ,?      .    ,     .

----------


## AnnLepatova

> .   .  .     .            .       (, ,, ).    ,    ,     .     -  +       (         - ).   ,, ()    . . !             (       ).        -      ,ӻ       .   ,        (  ).  ,   ,      ,          ..  ,        .           .     ,   ,      ,    ,   ?...             ,  ?  .    ,?      .    ,     .


 .  ,  -           ,      "  " - " ,"   "   ".   .    ""  "  "  ""     .    ""  "" -         .         .    .

----------


## Alik.Xr

,    10 000  .       /?

----------

- ,  ""          :Smilie:

----------

> .   .      .            .       (, ,, ).      ,    ,     .     -  +       (         - ).     ,, ()    . . !             (       ).        -      ,ӻ       .   ,        (  ).  ,   ,      ,          ..  ,        .           .     ,   ,      ,    ,   ?...             ,  ?  . .   ,?      .    ,     .


 . , _  ?    ,      -    .  . -      -  ''(    )         .     .

----------

.    .  , ,   )))
  ( 2500 ..)  .

----------


## olga-osina

> ( 2500 ..)  .


)))))))))    )))))))

----------

> !
>       -   60  ,   ,   ,     ,     ..  ..     - ..  ,    .   5 .     .    - ,    .        .  -    -   ,      -   .       !!!  -       .    .       ,       .     ,      .       .      ,   ,     - ..     .      .     -      -   ?     .     ....


  1 ...      ,    ,      ,   ,     -    .
      1 ,        20 000 /10  -     ( ,   ?)

----------


## 10,

> .         . .     170.      ,    ,      qr-.   9.00     ,     .  .   .      1.  1   ,  ,    ,    ,   .    -     ,     .


.    ?  ,         ?   ?  .

----------

""    ,     -,        "-". , ,   -.         , , .       .  ,     , ,   ""   .    ! , "-"  ""?   !

----------

.  -     -               ,      .         (!)  .

----------


## marcipan3005

.     1     ,   ,         .   1 ,           ,  . .

----------

